

Zuckerberg’s discussion of search - scapbi
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/16/faceboogle/

======
erichocean
Wow, Facebook is already doing 1/3 the search volume of Google, as Zuckerberg
says, "without even trying". That's pretty crazy.

------
001sky
_What sushi restaurants have my friends gone to in New York in the last six
months and Liked? Or which of my friends or friends of friends work at a
company that I’m interested in working at because I want to talk to them about
what it’s going to be like to work there? These are questions that you could
potentially do at Facebook if we built out this system_

This is an interesting UI problem. Its a behaviour that people will already be
using FB for. The questions is, through a new UI [1], can you help out the
process? Because if so, you're now in a win-win: You can infer intent and you
can shift hours on FB from "vanilla" FB time to FB time with intent that they
can monetize. This is 30K feet view, but now its an engineering problem for
his team. The logic seems worth trying.

So, +1 for Zuck.

___________

[1] I mean a new "FB interface" style. It would be a lot of work--not just
surface, etc.-- all around.

